# UTV Bow Holder



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

Has anybody built there own bow holder for their side by side. I have seen one fro bowkaddy that looks great but real pricey. I might take some ideas of that one and incorporate it into one of mine. I work in a machine shop so I have the Equipment to build something. I was just wondering if someone had already tackled this as it would save me the trial and error phase. just call me lazy! Lol


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

i used a double soft bow case from sportsmen guide,holds two bow plus has two seperate compartments for arrows or misc.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

,this is only pic,you only see half of it.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I want something that is pretty easy to get to with out having to tear your bow down.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

fits my carbon matrix with quiver and arrows and stab!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Have you had any trouble with the zippers? I read a few reviews where ppl said the zippers were crap. I am in the market for something to use on my Ranger and would prefer something that would protect the bow from as much dirt and dust as possible


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

havent had any problems with it ,best of all ill take it off the utv then put it on my front atv rack,been thru snow ,rain etc,had it for three years no issues,and sorry for jacking this thread!!


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Whats the name brand and where did you get it? I am interested since you have had good luck


----------



## ohiobooners (Mar 31, 2008)

Just saw your pervious post. Got the info


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

There is a guy that makes them out of the sure grip type holders @ Polaris ranger club forum. I would post a link but my nerd skills are not that good yet. The ones he makes would be easy to make for your self. You can buy the sure grip parts by the piece or by the whole set up. I bought 2 sure grip to make a custom rifle holder for my Ranger, haven't got arounxg to bow rack yet. I will look forward to what you come up with.


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

Here is the sure grip mount from http://www.prcforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=45624&highlight=bow


----------



## Rockjock (Jan 4, 2009)

I can't give credit for these because I have just saved the links to the images.


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

great idea and concept but really arnt prtected from the elements including braches!


----------



## BUDDYBAGS (Dec 13, 2009)

got better pic,QuadGear UTV/ATV Double Bow Case


----------



## mrfitts2u (Feb 4, 2008)

The double bow bags work really good. We don't attach ours to the Mule, just sit it in the back so we can also throw it in the back seat of the truck. But, the two way zippers have started messing up and only close when you go one direction so at some point we will have to look into replacing them. We found that all of the other racks and holders will only leave your bows exposed to some serious dirt, dust and grime when you are traveling in your UTV.


----------

